# Music Downloading



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone out there knows a good site for downloading free music. I just picked up a new MP3 player and my son told me that limewire was getting bad. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Limewire and others are swapping music illegally in 99% of the cases. I'd suggest checking out Amazon or iTunes to keep it legal.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Limewire is a really good place to get a virus but they are free.

I would personally take the time to copy your music collection from CD to your computer. Then you can put them into any format you want and it is legal.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

1) Purchase *Replay Music*
2) logon to the the free music site* Pandora*
3) download what you want
4) Enjoy!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

what is replay music


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> what is replay music


Here's the *LINK*

Go ahead and try it for free.


----------

